

Does the U.S. Produce Too Many Scientists?  - finemann
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=does-the-us-produce-too-m

======
thewileyone
Like everything else, just because a horse is a horse, doesn't make it a
racehorse. For every scientist produced, there will be good and there will be
bad. The more we have, the better the chance for good ones to float to the
surface.

------
presidentender
Does the US produce too many science PhDs? Do we suffer from degree inflation?
Is US science funding broken?

